# mit Suse über einen Hardware-Router ind Inet?



## reggie (31. Januar 2003)

moin moin ich habe seit ein paar tagen Suse 8.1 pro und komme bis jetzt auch damit klar nur habe ich es noch nicht geschaft Über den im Netzwerk befindlichen Hardware-Router ins Internet zu kommen. Kann mir einer sagen welche Einstellungen ich im vornehmen muß um eine Verbindung zu bekommen?
An Pingen kann ich ihn!

vielen Dank
Reggie


----------



## JoelH (31. Januar 2003)

*hmm,*

du musst die route eintragen die ins inet geht, gib mal in der Konsole

```
man route
```
ein.


----------



## reggie (1. Februar 2003)

Wenn ich das mache sagt er mir sowas wie "Manual-Rout not found" oder so!


----------



## reggie (1. Februar 2003)

OK habs geschaft!
Bin jetzt mit Suse online!
hab einfach die Router-IP als Nameserver und bei Domain-Suche "Router" eingetragen!


----------

